
Show HN: Polir – Make voting decisions based on politicians' voting records - shuisonfire
https://polir.org/
======
shuisonfire
Hey HN, polir is a site where people can share their opinions on key
legislation and then see which politician's voting records match them the
most, helping them make more informed voting and donation choices.

Longer term, it can be the place to follow and discuss important legislation,
giving people more transparency around the political process and giving
politicians feedback on how their consistituents feel about each bill.

Right now, it's a pretty bare bones mvp, but wanted to get the concept out
there and start getting feedback and start building an early community. I'd
love to hear what you think. Thanks!

